# That guy from Glee is dead



## Jakke (Jul 15, 2013)

Glee star found dead

Now, I don't really like Glee. It's tacky, and makes bland, autotuned music. However, I have to share this based on my first reactions to the story:
1. He's dead?
2. HE WAS 31?!


Mind=blown


----------



## User Name (Jul 15, 2013)

yet another OD most likely


----------



## kchay (Jul 15, 2013)

Another OD.
Still, it's a person dying. I still felt bad. Slightly.


----------



## Rick (Jul 15, 2013)

I feel bad for his family and friends.


----------



## Murmel (Jul 15, 2013)

He was a good singer though. And at 31 it's sad.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jul 15, 2013)

Pretty terrible show as far the stories went but I enjoyed some of their mashups and a few of their covers. Either way, it is sad that somebody so young had to leave this earth so early because of a drug problem. Hope his family and friends will be ok.


----------



## tedtan (Jul 15, 2013)

RIP Cory Monteith. I wish it were the damn show that was dead instead.


----------



## Mexi (Jul 16, 2013)

Glee's Cory Monteith overdosed on heroin and alcohol - British Columbia - CBC News

heroin and alcohol. not surprising, but still very tragic.


----------



## sage (Jul 16, 2013)

This has been a tough week. We were in a band together in 2006, right before he got the Glee gig. At that time, he was super clean and had been for a few years straight. He never drank and we all respected him for making the change. I never would have guessed that he would derail like this. He was an excellent drummer. He really had a gift for bringing intensity into his parts without racing ahead of the beat and he had a really wild style about his playing. He got right into it, totally immersed into the song. He had a wicked sense of humour (well, he always laughed at my dick and fart jokes, anyway) and was always really positive. A lot of the things that you're hearing about him being a kind, generous, and caring individual are all things that people would have happily said about him while he was still alive. It's all true. I had always been super happy for him finding success in acting (which he really loved a lot) and I'm really going to miss him now that he's gone. He was a really good friend.


----------



## flexkill (Jul 16, 2013)

Why must they drink while on the opiates????? He would still be alive probably if he just didn't drink. R.I.P. man


----------



## Jakke (Jul 16, 2013)

sage said:


> This has been a tough week. We were in a band together in 2006, right before he got the Glee gig. At that time, he was super clean and had been for a few years straight. He never drank and we all respected him for making the change. I never would have guessed that he would derail like this. He was an excellent drummer. He really had a gift for bringing intensity into his parts without racing ahead of the beat and he had a really wild style about his playing. He got right into it, totally immersed into the song. He had a wicked sense of humour (well, he always laughed at my dick and fart jokes, anyway) and was always really positive. A lot of the things that you're hearing about him being a kind, generous, and caring individual are all things that people would have happily said about him while he was still alive. It's all true. I had always been super happy for him finding success in acting (which he really loved a lot) and I'm really going to miss him now that he's gone. He was a really good friend.



Wow... My condolences man, truly my condolences.


----------



## UltraParanoia (Jul 16, 2013)

Heroin


----------



## Mexi (Jul 17, 2013)

Sadly, Cory Monteith Played a Drug Addict in His Final Film Project | Fishwrapper.com

UGH


----------



## fwd0120 (Jul 17, 2013)

That's really tragic. Not a big fan of the show, but he was obviously a big star far the show. I'm terribly sorry that this is a friend you have lost, sage. I have a friend that became famous to his level, so I feel for you man. I truly hope that these young stars learn a lesson. It's sad to see how many times this will happen before people will finally wake up.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Jul 17, 2013)

Not a fan of the show, or TV in general, but it as always sad to see any life end so young.


----------



## MontaraMike (Jul 17, 2013)

What is up with these celebs? They get an opportunity that many people would die for... 

never mind!


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jul 17, 2013)

31? Christ. I don't know man drugs are bad for ya


----------



## sage (Jul 19, 2013)

From 2006. I'm the pudgy guy with the Explorer.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jul 19, 2013)

sage said:


> This has been a tough week. We were in a band together in 2006, right before he got the Glee gig. At that time, he was super clean and had been for a few years straight. He never drank and we all respected him for making the change. I never would have guessed that he would derail like this. He was an excellent drummer. He really had a gift for bringing intensity into his parts without racing ahead of the beat and he had a really wild style about his playing. He got right into it, totally immersed into the song. He had a wicked sense of humour (well, he always laughed at my dick and fart jokes, anyway) and was always really positive. A lot of the things that you're hearing about him being a kind, generous, and caring individual are all things that people would have happily said about him while he was still alive. It's all true. I had always been super happy for him finding success in acting (which he really loved a lot) and I'm really going to miss him now that he's gone. He was a really good friend.



I'm really sorry man, you have my condolences.


----------



## Jakke (Jul 19, 2013)

sage said:


> From 2006. I'm the pudgy guy with the Explorer.




You did not exaggerate, he was a really good drummer.


----------



## danger5oh (Jul 20, 2013)

Thanks for sharing the clip, sage. My condolences and RIP Cory.


----------



## Shakkyl (Aug 10, 2013)

sage said:


> This has been a tough week. We were in a band together in 2006, right before he got the Glee gig. At that time, he was super clean and had been for a few years straight. He never drank and we all respected him for making the change. I never would have guessed that he would derail like this. He was an excellent drummer. He really had a gift for bringing intensity into his parts without racing ahead of the beat and he had a really wild style about his playing. He got right into it, totally immersed into the song. He had a wicked sense of humour (well, he always laughed at my dick and fart jokes, anyway) and was always really positive. A lot of the things that you're hearing about him being a kind, generous, and caring individual are all things that people would have happily said about him while he was still alive. It's all true. I had always been super happy for him finding success in acting (which he really loved a lot) and I'm really going to miss him now that he's gone. He was a really good friend.




I'm so sorry to hear that man. I actually like the show, for some strange strange reason.


----------

